# Kliche with sound but no led light



## ErickPulido (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, I checked all my soldering and change the led, and it doesn't turn on the effect gets good sound but no led,

any help is really appreciated


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 4, 2019)

Pictures?


----------



## phi1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Well fortunately the audio is working. The led circuit is only a few components / connections, so it shouldn’t be hard to find the issue. Follow the schematic to see how it works. 

Confirm the orientation of the LED is correct. Check the stomp switch wiring. Use a multimeter to verify that S6 connects to ground when the pedal is activated. Check for voltage on both side of the resistor (R-27: 3k9) and the anode of the LED.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 4, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> Pictures?


can't upload pics says is to large


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 4, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Well fortunately the audio is working. The led circuit is only a few components / connections, so it shouldn’t be hard to find the issue. Follow the schematic to see how it works.
> 
> Confirm the orientation of the LED is correct. Check the stomp switch wiring. Use a multimeter to verify that S6 connects to ground when the pedal is activated. Check for voltage on both side of the resistor (R-27: 3k9) and the anode of the LED.


 
I am following the steps you described


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 4, 2019)

It is working now it was a bad solder joint in the s6 pad, thank you so much


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Score another win for visual inspection.


----------

